# My Ride is Complete!



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

Well I got my new Waterford all built up now. I've used it a few times for commuting using a single Ortlieb Back Roller pannier. I also used it for hauling home some groceries. Two of the panniers actually can hold a fair amount of groceries.

The bike has a good comfortable ride to it. This is the only bike I have in which I can actually put 28mm tires on. I've been using them with 85 to 95 psi and they give a good comfortable ride that helps to smooth out the roughness of the road.

At first I was going to use a Nitto seatpost and a Brooks Team Pro saddle. I was unable to get the saddle in position and it was off by 3cm. I had a Brooks Swift on another bike that I tried and it was off by 2cm. So I returned the Team Pro and got another Swift and also a CLB seatpost. The CLB seatpost had more than enough setback to get the saddle into place. Only thing is that I couldn't quite get the saddle leveled off but it came out close enough.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

*Gorgeous!!!*

Very beautiful bicycle and many happy miles!!!!


----------



## Shizzam (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow, that is ridiculous, I absolutely freakin love those colors. Great looking bike. Are those couplers on the frame? Is that one of them bikes what breaks into two pieces?


----------



## fbagatelleblack (Mar 31, 2005)

BikeRider said:


> Well I got my new Waterford all built up now...


That's so pretty it hurts. And it looks extremely practical as well. Kudos!

Don't tell MB1 where you live. I don't think he could resist the siren song of that bike, and none of us want him lured into a life of bike-stealing crime.

BEAUTIFUL BUILD!!

- FBB


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

Shizzam said:


> Wow, that is ridiculous, I absolutely freakin love those colors. Great looking bike. Are those couplers on the frame? Is that one of them bikes what breaks into two pieces?


Yes those are S&S couplers. I plan to do some touring and it'll make it convenient for traveling on airplanes and such. I also got the travel case for it but I haven't tried disassembling it and putting it in the case. It took long enough to get the bike put together I've got to ride it a while before breaking it apart again!


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

fbagatelleblack said:


> Don't tell MB1 where you live. I don't think he could resist the siren song of that bike, and none of want him lured into a life of bike-stealing crime.
> - FBB


Ha! MB1 already has so many that he'd never be able to fit one more in his garage!


----------



## peter in NVA (Jan 20, 2002)

*Get the security net...*

from S&S machine if you haven't already. I have couplers and the case has been opened
for inspection every time. The net really holds the compression members together and I've had no problem. I actually take the tires off so the case opens and closes with no resistance. Otherwise, the inspectors will have to push the top wheel in the case and that could be risky. (The first time it took me a day to figure out how to pack it, now its about 90 minutes taking my time).
I love those lugs!


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

That bike is flat out gorgeous.


----------



## KeatonR (Jun 2, 2005)

Nice bike!

What rack is that?


----------



## BikeRider (Aug 5, 2003)

KeatonR said:


> Nice bike!
> 
> What rack is that?


It's a Tubus Cargo rack. Got it at Wallingford's(www.wallbike.com)
It seems to be a good sturdy rack that was easy to install.


----------



## rideorglide (Dec 3, 2005)

*Wow*

Wow,
Nice job. 

That Swift saddle looks mighty nice, too.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Nice use of carbon fiber!


----------



## zooog (Mar 18, 2002)

what a beautiful bike. Enjoy that sweet ride...


----------



## kaotikgrl (Dec 14, 2006)

.....


----------

